# Welche Größe hat das Loch in der Kurbel beim BMX?



## SickDropingShit (25. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

ich hab mir spontan und zum Spaß ein BMX gekauft 
Jetzt wollte ich die Plastikpedale gegen andere tauschen - und da fällt mir auf, meine normalen MTB-Pedale haben einen kleineren Durchmesser an der Aufnahme.

Falls jemand einen Link hat, wo ich dementsprechende Pedale finden kann, würde ich mich auch freuen 

Danke und Gruß


----------



## corra (25. Oktober 2015)

es gibt einmal 9/16tel gewinde  das ist bei mountainbike und 3tlg bmx kurbeln
und 1/2 zoll gewinde bei 1teiligen kurbeln oder besonders alten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SickDropingShit (13. November 2015)

Ich bin verwirrt... Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht
links:	  Neues Pedal, laut Verpackung 9/16"
rechts:	Altes Pedal, keine Ahnung, jedenfalls viel größer, gemessen am Gewinde, 18mm

Das alte hat logischerweise in die Kurbel gepasst, die neue ist aber viel zu klein; Was muss ich da jetzt kaufen damit das passt? 1/2" ist ja schließlich kleiner als 9/16"

Freu mich über Hilfe!

Gruß


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (13. November 2015)

Das sieht so ein klein wenig danach aus als ob auf dem alten Pedal noch eine Reparaturhülse drauf wäre.
Kann mich aber auch täuschen. 

Ist das zweite Pedal auch so dickgewindig?


----------



## SickDropingShit (13. November 2015)

danke - das scheint es zu sein...


----------

